# What size sheets for arm's reach mini-cosleeper?



## Marie29 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I am going to buy an arm's reach mini co-sleeper for our new baby and was wondering if basinette sheets will fit or will they be too small? Should I order some of the sheets specially made for the bed?

Also, for those of you who have used the mini, how long (up to what age) were you able to use it? TIA!


----------



## katemum (May 14, 2007)

I think basinette sheets would be too small. I have the sheets that you can buy specifically for the cosleeper, but I've heard that pillowcases (maybe king-sized? You'd have to check the dimensions) work well too.

As far as how long you can use it, the official weight maximum is 23 lb., or you're supposed to stop as soon as dc can roll over. Dd rolled at 5 mos and is 23 lb now at 6 mos. I would say that we found the mini most useful in the first two months (and it really was useful!), and after that she was pretty much in bed with us all the time. It now makes a good "catch all" for bedtime books, diapers and other things that we might need in the middle of the night, though, and it's a great place for me to put my arm when I'm being slowly chased out of the bed!


----------

